# Neue Grafikkarte für Shuttle XPC SP35P2



## cooky451 (28. März 2011)

*Neue Grafikkarte für Shuttle XPC SP35P2*

Guten Tag,

ich würde in meinen alten Shuttle XPC SP35P2 gerne eine Geforce GTX 460 einbauen. Jedoch bin ich mir nicht sicher wie das mit dem "Strommanagement" aussieht, das war damals als ich den Rechner neu gekauft habe schon ein Problem. Ein Q6600 steckt schon drin.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Modell? Wird so eine Konfiguration laufen? Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus für eure Hilfe


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte für Shuttle XPC SP35P2*

Also das Teil hat ein 300W NT, wenn google Recht hat, da ist eine GTX 460 etwas zu "groß"!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte für Shuttle XPC SP35P2*

Hm beim Pro stehen 400W, und was sagt das Typenschild auf dem Netzteil? Du solltest die Leistung am ehesten kennen


----------



## Softy (28. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte für Shuttle XPC SP35P2*

MAch am besten ein Foto vom Netzteil Aufkleber und poste ihn hier.

Softy


----------



## cooky451 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte für Shuttle XPC SP35P2*

Ich habe gelesen 400 Watt, würde das einen Unterschied machen? Kann ich das mit Everest nachgucken? Welche Grafikkarte würde sonst wohl besser passen?

Edit:
Oo so viele Anworten 
Ich Gucke mir das Netzteil mal eben an, mom.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte für Shuttle XPC SP35P2*

Bau eine ATI 5770 ein, die sollte problemlos gehen.
Ich tippe mal, dass das Netzteil einen PCIe Stromstecker hat.


----------



## Softy (28. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte für Shuttle XPC SP35P2*

Etwas sparsamer wäre in absteigender Reihenfolge: HD6850 > GTS450 > HD5770 > HD 5750


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte für Shuttle XPC SP35P2*



> Ich habe gelesen 400 Watt, würde das einen Unterschied machen? Kann ich das mit Everest nachgucken? Welche Grafikkarte würde sonst wohl besser passen?


Die Netzteilleistung kann man nicht auslesen nur vom Schild ablesen.
Bei ca 300W wäre die Leistung zu gering, alleine Grafik + CPU wäre schon ca 260W im Worst Case. Da wäre keine Reserve drin


----------



## cooky451 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte für Shuttle XPC SP35P2*

Hinten am Netzteil steht leider nichts von Volt/Ampere/Watt. Nur eine art Seriennummer. Auf meiner alten Bedienungsanleitung steht das Pro dabei, kann aber natürlich auch sein dass die einfach nur eine gemacht haben und das Pro halt einfach so da steht. Ich mache mich mal auf die Suche nach der Alternate Rechnung..

@Info -> Momentan steckt eine Geforce 8600 gt in dem Rechner.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte für Shuttle XPC SP35P2*



> @Info -> Momentan steckt eine Geforce 8600 gt in dem Rechner.


Die Karte braucht ja nur ca die Hälfte von dem was die GTX ziehen könnte


----------



## cooky451 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte für Shuttle XPC SP35P2*

Ok, ich habe die Rechnung nicht mehr gefunden daher habe ich den Rechner mal auseinander genommen um zu gucken was innen auf dem Netzteil so drauf steht. (400W, Juhu )

Das Wichtigste dürfte sein:
MAX. Output Power: 400W(+3.3V & 5V=120 WATT MAX)(+12V1 & +12V2=30A)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte für Shuttle XPC SP35P2*



> (+12V1 & +12V2=30A)


Das klingt gut, damit dürfte es passen.


----------



## cooky451 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte für Shuttle XPC SP35P2*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das klingt gut, damit dürfte es passen.


 Ja, wobei ich mich ehrlich gesagt etwas gewundert habe, da ich so nicht verstehe warum der Alternate Builder mir damals gesagt hat dass eine stärkere (weiß nicht mehr welche) Grafikkarte problematisch würde..
Na ja, es scheint ja Hoffnung zu geben; ich werds wohl mal drauf ankommen lassen und mir eine GTX 460 bestellen, falls hier niemand mehr Einwände hat? 

Edit:
Mir fällt gerade auf dass ich schon ewig nichts mehr in dieser Hinsicht bestellt habe. Irgendwelche Tipps zu Versandhäusern / Grafikkartenherstellern?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte für Shuttle XPC SP35P2*

Selbst mit meinem System kömme ich beim zocken auf max. 320 W. daher sehe ich da keine Probleme. Um den Stromverbrauch zu berechnen gibt es Programme, und manche Händler und Hersteller hatten schon mal etwas übertriebene Werte für die Leistung drin.


----------



## Schnitzel (29. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte für Shuttle XPC SP35P2*

Einwände...... PCIE-Stecker.
Auch wenn dein NT 30A auf der 12V Schiene leistet wird es nur einen PCIE Stecker haben, eine GTX460 brauch aber deren zwei.
Allerding hab ich keine verlässlichen Infos dazu gefunden.
Schonmal über eine HD6850 nachgedacht?

Edit:
Wäre natürlich auch kein Problem mit Adaptern zu arbeiten, sehe ich aber persönlich als eine eher nicht erstrebenswerte Lösung an.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte für Shuttle XPC SP35P2*

Das ist halt das Problem bei den älteren Netzteilen, der Adapter ist ja dabei. Ob das Netzteil wirklich 2 Schienen bietet steht in den Sternen. Als Händler würden sich zb HoH, Hardwareversand oder Mindfactory anbieten, letzterer bietet Midnightshopping.


----------



## cooky451 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte für Shuttle XPC SP35P2*

Hmja, was ist denn jetzt mit den 2 Schienen? Wird das ein Problem? Kann ich nicht einfach nachgucken ob die Kabel da sind? (Bitte kurze Beschreibung wie die aussehen etc.)



> Schonmal über eine HD6850 nachgedacht?


Nicht wirklich, bin eigentlich eher NVidia Fanboy. Welche Vorteile hätte die Karte denn?


Mal eine kleine Frage am Rande:
Ich habe momentan 2x1GB DDR2 800 im Rechner, würde es Sinn machen sich noch mal 2x1GB zu kaufen? (Ohne meine aktuellen 32bit zu verdoppeln )


----------



## Schnitzel (29. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte für Shuttle XPC SP35P2*

So sehen se aus, einem als 6+2 und einmal als sechser.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die HD6850 hat halt den Vorteil das sie etwas weniger verbraucht und deswegen nur einen PCIE Stecker benötigt.
Von der Leistung gibt es da kaum Unterschiede.
4GB lohnen sich bei aktuellen Titeln immer, in meinem alten XP 32bit System konnte ich 3,5 GB nutzen.
Theoretisch könntest du auch schauen ob du 2x512MB bekommst, das bringt dich auch schon weiter - oder du verkaufst deine 2x1GB und besorgst dir 2x2GB.


----------



## cooky451 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte für Shuttle XPC SP35P2*

Scheint so als hätte ich da nur einen (6 poligen) Anschluss. Damit wäre Readon dann die bessere Wahl?
(Oh man, das wird was mit dem Einbauen, ich müsste nur ein paar Kabel anders legen aber die haben ca. alle 3 cm so einen Kabelhalter angebracht )


----------



## Softy (29. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte für Shuttle XPC SP35P2*

Da würde ich Dir eine Sapphire Radeon HD 6850, 1024MB GDDR5 oder MSI R6850 Cyclone 1GD5 Power Edition/OC, Radeon HD 6850, 1024MB GDDR5 empfehlen. Beide sehr leise


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte für Shuttle XPC SP35P2*

Dann trenn die Kabelbinder auf und verlege so einen Adapter. Das mit den Stromschienen sollte sich nicht negativ auswirken. Mehr RAM wäre sicherlich nicht von Nachteil, ich würde wenn versuchen baugleichen Speicher zu bekommen oder eben ähnlichen vom gleichen Hersteller mit möglichst gleichen Latenzen. Der schlechteste RAM gibt die Takrtaen vor.


----------



## cooky451 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte für Shuttle XPC SP35P2*

So einen Adapter habe ich noch in einer alten Kiste gefunden (1x6Polig auf 2x6Polig) damit sollte die GeForce 460GTX also laufen? Readon würde ich wirklich nur kaufen, wenn es nicht anders geht. (PhysX & CUDA sind doch verlockend )

Zum RAM:
Momentan stecken da 2x1GB Buffalo 800Hz DIMM's drin. Neue (und günstige) von Buffalo gibts wohl nicht mehr.. ?
Kann ich da einfach anderen RAM (DDR2, 800Hz) zu kaufen? Lohnen vielleicht sogar 4GB DDR2-1066 RAM, oder ist der Unterschied zu 800er DIMMs kaum spürbar?


----------



## cooky451 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte für Shuttle XPC SP35P2*

Ok, ich denke mal ich werde mir jetzt eine "Palit GTX 460 1024MB Sonic GDDR5 PCIe (NE5X460SF1102)" (139€) von HOH zulegen. (Links funktionieren bei denen ja nicht )

Zudem noch:
2x "Kingston 1024MB Value PC2-6400 DDR2-800 CL5 (KVR800D2N5/1G) ". Die Latenzen liegen bei dem aber bei 5-5-5-15, wohingegen mein jetziger RAM 5-5-5-18 hat. Funktioniert das trotzdem zusammen?


----------

